# what happened to sept 1?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

did I miss this awhile back? I saw it opens on the 2nd this year for doves...Have I lost my mind or what or is always this way on a sunday for the 1st? I can't remember. I'm getting eager to shoot some birds and that extra day is killin me!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Utah law states that a "Hunt may not begin on a Sunday." I know what you mean about the extra day:!:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it only in Utah ?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Utah law states that a "Hunt may not begin on a Sunday." I know what you mean about the extra day:!:


:tsk: Stupid law -O,-


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe its just Utah. it could be a few other states too though. I read the "utah law doesn't allow a hunt to start on a sunday" thing on the DWR website.


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

i agree it is a dumb law so we lose a day of dove hunting so we get a 29 day season


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> :tsk: Stupid law -O,-


Well, some states such as Maine, Virginia, North and South Carolina and others don't even allow HUNTING on a sunday.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have a beef with the law, cause in some states sundays in general are closed to hunting. But I just don't know how I couldn't remember that, been a long summer of fishing and no birds I guess.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Well, some states such as Maine, Virginia, North and South Carolina and others don't even allow HUNTING on a sunday.


Maybe Utah could pass a law prohibiting mowing my lawn on Sunday.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Who cares


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey wasn't there some cities that passed some laws about no public swimming pools open on Sundays ? And a law closing all the car dealerships on Sundays ? Jus sayin !!!;-)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It has always been this way. It shouldn't really matter much though, it's going to be a zoo anyway, being Labor Day.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I personally prefer not starting the season on Sunday.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey wasn't there some cities that passed some laws about no public swimming pools open on Sundays ? And a law closing all the car dealerships on Sundays ? Jus sayin !!!;-)


 I am in the car business, they actually came out with a law that says car dealerships have to close one day a week. So in theory they can be open on Sunday and close a different day of the week.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahshovlerhunter said:


> i agree it is a dumb law so we lose a day of dove hunting so we get a 29 day season


I'm crying buckets for you.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you believe that some places in Utah, you can't buy beer on Sunday either?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:scared: NO BEER?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

We aren't losing anything of a season... the birds will be gone after the first cold snap anyway.

I too am anxious to put some lead into some tasty doves though. 

(and I might not care about the difference in the date because I won't be able to hunt on the first anyway)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze, with the weather predictions, its going to be worse than last year with the storms. Maybe we scrap doves and go chase grouse...

-DallanC


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

jayo said:


> Can you believe that some places in Utah, you can't buy beer on Sunday either?


 Now that sucks! no beer on NFL sunday :hurt:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

manysteps said:


> I too am anxious to put some lead into some tasty doves though.


You mean steel, right?8) (only non-toxic shot on doves, since they're migratory)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought that only applied to waterfowl or hunting in the wetlands??
I've never used steel on doves am I a bad person??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only restriction on doves is a plugged shotgun, you can shoot all the lead at them that you want unless you are on a waterfowl refuge. 

Getting back to a couple of other statements, on car lots being closed one day; they came up with that so that you could browse the cars on the lot and not have a salesman breathing down you neck. 
The no beer sales on Sunday is kind of stupid since we always stocked up on Saturday night or took a drive somewhere where you could purchase beer on Sunday.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> The only restriction on doves is a plugged shotgun, you can shoot all the lead at them that you want unless you are on a waterfowl refuge.


You are right, I am wrong. I just re-read the Uplandgame proclomation, and I was confusing doves with sandhill cranes.


----------

